# SA or NZ



## Krauser10 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi
My husband and I are seriously considering immigrating to NZ. We're both South Africans and have 3 children.

we're concerned about the job market, we're ordinary working people without university degrees.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Krauser10 said:


> Hi
> My husband and I are seriously considering immigrating to NZ. We're both South Africans and have 3 children.
> 
> we're concerned about the job market, we're ordinary working people without university degrees.


Hi there
Your first problem will be whether you can obtain a visa. I suggest you look at the NZ Immigration website and investigate this section: Find a Visa homepage

Without relevant qualifications, a trade that is on the required skills shortage list, and/or an offer of work, I'm afraid it will be very difficult to move here.


----------



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi we South African with 2 kids. 

We in the process of making the move. We don't have university degrees but my husband is on skills list. We not doing working visas but are going the permanent residency route. 

What your job skills?


----------



## Krauser10 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi
I'm a Project Leader and my husband is a Procurement officer. We've been to an immigration agent for an assessment, we have enought points. I'm just worried that we'll struggle to find jobs when we get there. I have friends who went over recently and eventually bought a franchise because they couldn't find jobs and didn't want to return to SA.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Krauser10 said:


> Hi
> I'm a Project Leader and my husband is a Procurement officer. We've been to an immigration agent for an assessment, we have enought points. I'm just worried that we'll struggle to find jobs when we get there. I have friends who went over recently and eventually bought a franchise because they couldn't find jobs and didn't want to return to SA.


If you have the relevant qualifications for a Project Leader (BTW which industry do you specialise in?) then you should be OK. Might be an idea to advertise it as a 'project manager' though


----------



## Krauser10 (Nov 5, 2012)

I do have Project Management certificates for short courses done. I also have Prince2 certification. I'm in the IT industry.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Krauser10 said:


> I do have Project Management certificates for short courses done. I also have Prince2 certification. I'm in the IT industry.


No guarantees, of course, but with that (and proof of relevant experience) you should be good to go.


----------

